# new tyre dressing



## Evo6Dan (Oct 14, 2011)

looking for a new 1,i currently have mer tyre dressing in my collection just seeing what else every1 is using at the moment


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 - for the superior durability.
Zaino Z-16 - for the lovely matte finish.
AF Satin - for the value for money.

Hope that helps.:thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Im loving GTechniq T1 at the moment.
Great shine and lasts for ages.
A good tip I was given, is to give your tyres a good clean with APC. It seems to really help IMO.


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Another vote here for both Gtechniq T1 & Zaino Z16


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the secret for better dressing durability. :thumb:

I got a tip from CraigQQ about agitating the tyres with APC until the brown foam stops coming out from the tyres.

At that point, you know they are squeaky clean, ready for your dressing. :thumb:


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Zaino Z-16 for me


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually use Megs Endurance or CarPro PERL.

I've recently reviewed DJ Supernatural Tyre Dressing...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268318

Will be updating the thread at the weekend.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

the best dressing will only be as good as the prep

stick it on dirty tyres....wont last long

give the tyres areally good scrub with apc as stated wait untill all the brown residues stop coming from the tyre,jet wash and let them dry

i always leave tryres till the next to last job (glass is the last)


my choice is Pinnacle black onyx looks very good,lasts a fair while and you dont much its a gel but doesnt fling off


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Another +point for Zaino Z-16 is it's consistency - it is a light milky liquid so doesn't ooze out like other gels or thicker liquids.

Its the loveliest smelling product in my detailing kit :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I usually use Megs Endurance or CarPro PERL.
> 
> I've recently reviewed DJ Supernatural Tyre Dressing...
> 
> ...


Any opinions on its durability? - BTW, I love reading your product reviews :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Any opinions on its durability? - I love reading your product reviews :thumb:


For a water based dressing I've been quite impressed. It held up well for 2/3 days of wet weather, being washed and a trip to and from Peterborough.

I'm testing it again this week to see how it holds up on an average week of driving for me.

And thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you DMH-01, I've noticed we have similar tastes in detailing products.

That's why I read you reviews with eagerness :thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i use the megs endurance myself:tumbleweed:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Autosmart high style


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> i use the megs endurance myself:tumbleweed:


There's no right or wrong tyre dressing - all opinions welcome here :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I use many depending on my mood,tyre size,condition etc.

Carpro Perl
G-techniq T1
Autosmart Highstyle
Megs endurance gel
Megs endurance spray
Zaino Z16

Haven't used Z16 yet!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Summer : Zaino Z-16

Winter : Gtech T1


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

for me Zaino Z16 but goona try Gtech T1, some good advice on this thread always give mine a good clean with Apc


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's nice to know you can treat the tyres with T1 and leave it on there for a month or more without top ups.

Especially handy with this dodgy summer weather we are experiencing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Meg's Endurance Gel for me too.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

and meg endurance gel for me too.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gtechniq T1 for me


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I know its expensive, but having tried Megs Endurance, Dodo Tyromania and AF Gloss, my go to dressing is SV Pneu 'glossy'


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaino Z16
AS Highstyle
AS Smart Shine
Gliptone Tyre Gel

Really nice products


----------



## Evo6Dan (Oct 14, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Zaino or the Concours stuff here!

:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Gloss-It TRV you will really like it


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Zaino Z16 for a greate matte look and Meguiars Endurance tyre gel for glossy look


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Thought I'd post in here instead of creating a new thread. I live down an unmade road, and regardless of whether it's a nice day or a horrible day, if I apply tyre dressing (tried a few so far) by the time I'm at the end of the road they look awful.

I've started avoiding the really sticky type ones like the Meg's gel, as that's the worst and just clings dry mud to it for fun.

Here's a pic of what it looks like by the time I reach the end of the road, EVERY bloody time!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gosh, sorry to hear of your bad misfortune. I'm not sure what tyre dressing can help in this situation.

Have you tried Gtechniq T1? 

It has supreme durability, is based on chemical nanotechnology and is dirt, water and oil repellant.

It's worth a try I guess


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Tips said:


> Gosh, sorry to hear of your bad misfortune. I'm not sure what tyre dressing can help in this situation.
> 
> Have you tried Gtechniq T1?
> 
> ...


You have no idea, my road is quite literally every detailers worst nightmare. Muddy when it's wet, dusty beyond belief when it's dry (every car that goes past has a dust cloud that follows them, and they're all 4x4 tw*ts down here aswell!) Even if the car is in the garage for a week undriven it needs a proper wash, drives me mad! 

I think T1 is sounding like the best bet, how does it dry? For instance some of them still have a sticky-type residue even when dry which obviously attracts mud/dust which I could do without. If it makes the tyre look like new then it'd be perfect, I also like the sound of the durability so if I wanted to take the car to a show or something I could just use a quick detailer and an old MF whereas with a lot of products they seem to just completely wipe off when I do that!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

T1 sounds like your best bet - it's a syrupy clear liquid (similar to baby oil in consistency) and you apply a blob/squirt on a tyre applicator.

It dries quickly with one coat giving you a lovely satin finish, you can add more coats for additional gloss levels, but this takes longer to dry and adds to the tackiness which you want to avoid.

For your situation, I would also go down the route of sealants for your LSP & wheels too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've just got some AF Satin which I'm going to use tomorrow. I'll let you know what it's like


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Tips said:


> T1 sounds like your best bet - it's a syrupy clear liquid (similar to baby oil in consistency) and you apply a blob/squirt on a tyre applicator.
> 
> It dries quickly with one coat giving you a lovely satin finish, you can add more coats for additional gloss levels, but this takes longer to dry and adds to the tackiness which you want to avoid.
> 
> ...


Big help, thanks.

Have often heard that sealants are my best bet due to the anti-static properties. I am intending to use Ceramishield soon, but have heard it's not too easy to remove, since I've got a couple of rusts spots (the car was in Scotland before, poor thing) and the car is still under warranty with BMW I'm hoping to get them sorted first. Hopefully this way they'll make less of a meal of it since they won't have such a serious level of protection to overcome first.

Using PP W&S at the moment (you'll be glad to hear! ) but intending to Ceramishield them when the time comes too.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got a black metallic finish and the carnauba waxes look stunning - but one rain pour later and there's rain spots, pollen, dust stuck everywhere.

With sealants, you still get the dust & pollen etc, but they sit on top rather than stick to the wax. The UV block, +6 months durability with sealant, + 2 years with ceramic sealant, easier cleaning, self cleaning abilities - I've had bird poo disappear after an overnight shower are worth it imho.

I'd get the rust sorted first, but ceramic sealants are the way forward, and lots to choose from these days like C1+, Ceramishield, Carpro Cquartz, Nanolex Paint Sealant, Max Protect. Most of these products have top up sealants to add extra gloss & hydrophobicity like C1.5 Silo seal, CarPro Reload, CCC Liquidshield, Max Protect Silk Coat etc.

If you still enjoy wax application then Dodo SN Hybrid is a good compromise, end of the day there's nothing to stop you applying a sacrificial layer of good quality wax on top of your sealant. I find the sealants to look cold and glassy, wax is warm and glossy.

Good luck with your choices, and I hope my advice helps in any way :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Tips said:


> I've got a black metallic finish and the carnauba waxes look stunning - but one rain pour later and there's rain spots, pollen, dust stuck everywhere.
> 
> With sealants, you still get the dust & pollen etc, but they sit on top rather than stick to the wax. The UV block, +6 months durability with sealant, + 2 years with ceramic sealant, easier cleaning, self cleaning abilities - I've had bird poo disappear after an overnight shower are worth it imho.
> 
> ...


Good to see there's a knowledgeable person behind the gif's! 

All sounds very interesting, finding it hard to decypher which product is best and keep getting told to try for myself. Not really that easy when Ceramishield will be on the paint for 2 years and costs £50+ a bottle! From what I've read it seems to have great reviews and for me the best all-rounder.

I will be trying CCC Liquidshield on a car next week hopefully, not my own but one I clean frequently which also lives on my road. Will be a good test to see how sealants behave vs waxes before I bite the bullet.

I don't enjoy wax application personally, find it a bit of a chore, just enjoy the finished article!

I think if I like the look of the sealant I won't feel the need to put a wax on top of it, however if I'm disappointed with the finish I may consider it, but if a sealant will improve the dust/general dirt issue like I'm hoping it will then I think that'll be the decider for me.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've all but given up posting gifs here as they are getting removed by the mods quicker than I can post them and no-one seems to appreciate them here 

Anyway, word to the wise, that ceramishield is lethal stuff - it's got a very strong solvent smell so don't apply it in tight enclosed spaces. There are some interesting posts regarding sealant testing so have a look around.

I must admit I was very impressed with the performance of Max Protect at a recent demo and from personal experience Gtechniq C1+ is very easy to apply and top up with Gtechniq C1.5 Silo seal. :thumb:


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

M3simon said:


> Im loving GTechniq T1 at the moment.
> Great shine and lasts for ages.
> A good tip I was given, is to give your tyres a good clean with APC. It seems to really help IMO.


Thats a bit obvious imo

Why would you use a conditioner on a non-clean surface?! You dont apply wax without washing as well as for those that still use a leather conditioner, always use a leather cleaner first.

Clean before always. And if you try a strong degreaser such as 1z w99, guess grime out will do the same, you realise that it does the service much better than apc:thumb:


----------

